# Rosso Natale. Lockdown e pranzo con 2 congiunti con mascherina.



## admin (17 Dicembre 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar. I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina. Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conte e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.


----------



## bmb (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar. I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina. Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conti e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.



Vanno porta a porta a vedere chi c'è e se rispettano le regole? Pagliacci.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Dicembre 2020)

basta! non se ne può più. Le decisioni prese non vanno cambiate ogni 5 giorni, la gente deve aver modo di organizzarsi.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2020)

E pensate che finirà qui?

Pffffffff


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar. I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina. Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conti e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.



Le messe, dove si ammucchiano i vecchi, lacategoria da proteggere per cui tutto vien chiuso. Ora i benpensanti vengano a dire che é corretti così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar. I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina. Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conti e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.



Pagliacci oltre il ridicolo..


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar. I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina. Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conti e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.



Massimo 2 congiunti... rendiamoci conto come ragionano.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar. I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina. Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conti e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.



posso commentare solo cosi: Suka


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2020)

Si ammazzino tutti, me ne sbatto.

Proteggerò la mia famiglia e i miei cari con il buonsenso e l'intelligenza, come ho sempre fatto finora.
Non con i loro folli deliri e feticismi cinesi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar. I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina. Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conte e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.



Si si, ci crediamo.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2020)

2 congiunti? Con mascherina??? Ahahahahahah. Lo dicessero che siamo su scherzi a parte e basta.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Dicembre 2020)

Mi aiutate a capire, per favore?
Se io, mia madre e mia sorella (che abitiamo sotto lo stesso tetto) per il pranzo di Natale andiamo a far visita ai nonni (2 persone), possiamo o no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Mi aiutate a capire, per favore?
> Se io, mia madre e mia sorella (che abitiamo sotto lo stesso tetto) per il pranzo di Natale andiamo a far visita ai nonni (2 persone), possiamo o no?



Non si capisce niente, non porti nemmeno il problema.
Agisci in buonafede, buonsenso e coscienza. Se sai che non corrono pericoli, e solo tu puoi saperlo, vai da loro e fregatene di questi pazzi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Le messe, dove si ammucchiano i vecchi, lacategoria da proteggere per cui tutto vien chiuso. Ora i benpensanti vengano a dire che é corretti così.



Veramente vergognosi e scandalosi oltre ogni limite, consentono l'assembramento di centinaia di persone in un singolo edificio senza alcuna utilità e chiudono il negozietto di chi tira a campare...


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Mi aiutate a capire, per favore?
> Se io, mia madre e mia sorella (che abitiamo sotto lo stesso tetto) per il pranzo di Natale andiamo a far visita ai nonni (2 persone), possiamo o no?



da quello che c'è non puoi andare tu dai nonni (sareste 3 persone), ma possono venire i nonni da te perchè così ospiti due congiunti...


----------



## Milo (17 Dicembre 2020)

Una domanda, non che sia duro io ma lo è la mia ragazza.

In pratica in casa con 2 congiunti ma dello stesso comune giusto??

Non è che la mia ragazza può andare a prende la sua nonna che sta a 30km e poi riportarla


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Veramente vergognosi e scandalosi oltre ogni limite, consentono l'assembramento di centinaia di persone in un singolo edificio senza alcuna utilità e chiudono il negozietto di chi tira a campare...



Per di più luogo chiuso dove la maggior parte sono anziani...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> da quello che c'è non puoi andare tu dai nonni (sareste 3 persone), ma possono venire i nonni da te perchè così ospiti due congiunti...



Spero tu abbia capito male! Dovrei costringere a muoversi due persone di quasi 90 anni?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non si capisce niente, non porti nemmeno il problema.
> Agisci in buonafede, buonsenso e coscienza. Se sai che non corrono pericoli, e solo tu puoi saperlo, vai da loro e fregatene di questi pazzi.



Oltre a un isolamento per scrupolo mi sottoporrò anche al tampone molecolare proprio tra il 23 e l 24 per garantire la massima sicurezza, non poterti vedere sarebbe assurdo.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar. I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina. Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conte e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.



Date le circostanze di pericolosità e l'obbligo di mascherine, si consiglia un cenone a base di flebo, con contorni misti di ricostituenti da somministrare via rettale.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vanno porta a porta a vedere chi c'è e se rispettano le regole? Pagliacci.



2 congiunti con mascherina 

Infatti voglio vedere come fanno a controllare..la gente giustamente si farà i propri e lo farò pure io


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Massimo 2 congiunti... rendiamoci conto come ragionano.



Proprio la totale distruzione dei diritti fondamentali. 
Ma che roba è?
Ma poi sono ridicoli, cambiano idea ogni 5 minuti. Ma come pensano di essere credibili sti pagliacci?


----------



## sacchino (17 Dicembre 2020)

All'attaccooooo.


----------



## Maximo (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar.* I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina.* Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conte e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.



Non male l'idea di pranzare con la mascherina. Pensavo che con il bonus monopattini e la lotteria degli scontrini si fosse già toccato il fondo ed invece...
Governo di pagliacci


----------



## gabri65 (17 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Proprio la totale distruzione dei diritti fondamentali.
> Ma che roba è?
> Ma poi sono ridicoli, cambiano idea ogni 5 minuti. Ma come pensano di essere credibili sti pagliacci?



Se arriva un'ordine dalla DDR, nella persona della Merkel, vedrai che si adegueranno.

Altrimenti fanno una cosa a metà strada tra quello che fanno in Francia e in Turchia, i nostri padroni ad interim. Prendendo il peggio di entrambi, ovviamente.

Noi eravamo il "modello" da seguire, eh. Pure i libri sono stati scritti.

Io comincerei a scrivere un epitaffio sulla tomba del paese.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> posso commentare solo cosi: Suka



Esatto c'è la possono solo sukar...


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2020)

Che palle quindi io e la mia ragazza che viviamo in un altro comune non possiamo andare il 31 dai miei che sono in un altro comune?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se arriva un'ordine dalla DDR, nella persona della Merkel, vedrai che si adegueranno.
> 
> Altrimenti fanno una cosa a metà strada tra quello che fanno in Francia e in Turchia, i nostri padroni ad interim. Prendendo il peggio di entrambi, ovviamente.
> 
> ...



Si si il modello a seguire 

Ormai siamo allo sbando totale e stanno venendo furori tutti i capetti furbetti 
Sono talmente incompetenti che seguono i loro padroni e si adeguano ma la cosa tragica è che fanno pure peggio e combinano un porcaio..
Da questa è roba da cinepanettone italiano 
Peccato che in gioco ci siano le nostre vite...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ordinanza di Zaia in arrivo dal 19 Dicembre roba da manicomio...spiace dirlo ma sta volta il governatore ha partorito una scemenza


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ordinanza di Zaia in arrivo dal 19 Dicembre roba da manicomio...spiace dirlo ma sta volta il governatore ha partorito una scemenza



Quel 76% di voti gli ha dato al cervello, me l'hanno inviata 10 minuti fa, stavolta appena scende in piazza i negozianti lo linciano, ed avrebbero ragione. Che abbaglio ho preso porca trota, l'ho portato in palmo di mano per mesi, e me ne vergogno.

Edit. l'unica roba su cui picchia costantemente è il capitolo "ristori"(la paghetta) : "ok io chiudo ma tu stato aiuti i negozianti". Ovvio però che non servirà a una fava, e a sto punto mi domando se non sia solo per salvare la faccia di melma.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ci faranno mangiare sul balcone. 
Intanto ci hanno regalato già i giga per videotelefonarci così stiamo a debita distanza.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2020)

In Veneto sono già previste restrizioni piu dure di queste e per un periodo molto piu lungo di 8 giorni.


----------



## Mika (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ci bussano in casa i militari a porta a porta? Da me siamo in 95.000 circa, fino a che bussano a casa mia ho già finito di pranzare con la mia famiglia di 4 persone compreso me.


----------



## sacchino (17 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ordinanza di Zaia in arrivo dal 19 Dicembre roba da manicomio...spiace dirlo ma sta volta il governatore ha partorito una scemenza



Vuole i voti dei parassiti.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci faranno mangiare sul balcone.
> Intanto ci hanno regalato già i giga per videotelefonarci così stiamo a debita distanza.



Peppe, mi raccomando metti mascherina e guanti per qualsiasi amplesso , non vorrai mica rischiare?
Mangia da solo chiuso in camera, non si sa mai che passi il vAiurs.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2020)

Zaia ha addirittura chiuso i comuni dalle ore 14 in poi! 

Chissà come l'hanno presa i veneti


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Peppe, mi raccomando metti mascherina e guanti per qualsiasi amplesso , non vorrai mica rischiare?
> Mangia da solo chiuso in camera, non si sa mai che passi il vAiurs.



Sono impazziti edo.
Il potere ha dato loro alla testa. 
Ormai è come una guerra dove ognuno coltiva il suo orticello.
Da notare come la chiesa abbia un decalogo tutto suo.
Io ormai ho il rifiuto anche solo a leggerli.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Zaia ha addirittura chiuso i comuni dalle ore 14 in poi!
> 
> Chissà come l'hanno presa i veneti



Azz..


----------



## Andris (17 Dicembre 2020)

i giga gratuiti servono a fare sesso virtuale,perchè con quello carnale ci si può contagiare
già le escort si sono attrezzate sui noti portali
ovviamente,anche da soli,con mascherina perchè c'è l'aerosol


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Vuole i voti dei parassiti.



Purtroppo la situazione è sfuggita di mano..spesso si è mosso in modo scaltro ma stavolta la sua ordinanza sarà una vaccata


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quel 76% di voti gli ha dato al cervello, me l'hanno inviata 10 minuti fa, stavolta appena scende in piazza i negozianti lo linciano, ed avrebbero ragione. Che abbaglio ho preso porca trota, l'ho portato in palmo di mano per mesi, e me ne vergogno.
> 
> Edit. l'unica roba su cui picchia costantemente è il capitolo "ristori"(la paghetta) : "ok io chiudo ma tu stato aiuti i negozianti". Ovvio però che non servirà a una fava, e a sto punto mi domando se non sia solo per salvare la faccia di melma.



Oggi l'ho visto molto in difficoltà con lo spiegare sta ordinanza..di fatto sta facendo una semizona arancione


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la situazione è sfuggita di mano..spesso si è mosso in modo scaltro ma stavolta la sua ordinanza sarà una vaccata



Quello che per settimane ha fatto la campagna contro gli acquisti natalizi online per favorire il territorio. Coerente.

Senza contare che fino a settimana scorsa si batteva per gli impianti sciistici in veneto e trentino


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi l'ho visto molto in difficoltà con lo spiegare sta ordinanza..di fatto sta facendo una semizona arancione



Devo ancora vedere la conferenza di oggi, ma posso immaginare il suo imbarazzo, con sta vaccata va contro a tutto ciò per cui si è battuto fino ad ora.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Dicembre 2020)

Fino alla settimana scorsa, visto il panorama politico attuale, pensavo che se Zaia fosse diventato il leader della Lega sarebbe stato il mio candidato preferito vista la penuria circostante.

Ma sto Zaia, fino a settimana scorsa si batteva per le piste da sci, adesso vorrebbe la zona rossa. Non è che le cose variano di giorno in giorno.

Mi sa che pure questo è a livello comprensione: Antonio Cassano


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Zaia ha addirittura chiuso i comuni dalle ore 14 in poi!
> 
> Chissà come l'hanno presa i veneti



Ahahah! Ma è impazzito!!


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono impazziti edo.
> Il potere ha dato loro alla testa.
> Ormai è come una guerra dove ognuno coltiva il suo orticello.
> Da notare come la chiesa abbia un decalogo tutto suo.
> Io ormai ho il rifiuto anche solo a leggerli.



Si sta verificando quello che in molti pensavamo...adesso la malafede è certa.
A pagare siamo sempre noi..


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Zaia ha addirittura chiuso i comuni dalle ore 14 in poi!
> 
> Chissà come l'hanno presa i veneti



Ormai non c’è limite al peggio..anche Zaia è caduto, non si salva nessuno


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fino alla settimana scorsa, visto il panorama politico attuale, pensavo che se Zaia fosse diventato il leader della Lega sarebbe stato il mio candidato preferito vista la penuria circostante.
> 
> Ma sto Zaia, fino a settimana scorsa si batteva per le piste da sci, adesso vorrebbe la zona rossa. Non è che le cose variano di giorno in giorno.
> 
> Mi sa che pure questo è a livello comprensione: Antonio Cassano



è successo che nel frattempo il Veneto è diventato la regione con più contagi...inoltre, non so se per ingenutità o per gioco politico, Zaia da tempo batteva sul tasto del "patto sociale coi veneti"..le immagini dell'ultimo fine settimana con le città prese d'assalto lo hanno fatto vergognare e ricredere..

Comunque lui ha sempre spinto su rigore e ristori..

L'ultima ordinanza è una barzelletta partorita proprio male..


----------



## Kayl (17 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è successo che nel frattempo il Veneto è diventato la regione con più contagi...inoltre, non so se per ingenutità o per gioco politico, Zaia da tempo batteva sul tasto del "patto sociale coi veneti"..le immagini dell'ultimo fine settimana con le città prese d'assalto lo hanno fatto vergognare e ricredere..
> 
> Comunque lui ha sempre spinto su rigore e ristori..
> 
> L'ultima ordinanza è una barzelletta partorita proprio male..



Svegliati, i numeri si sono impennati appena ha detto che visto che siamo zona gialla nessuno ha diritto a un euro di aiuti economici dallo stato. Anche oggi ha ribadito che secondo i parametri il Veneto è zona gialla piena perché ci sono volendo 4000 posti. Solo e sempre questione di soldi, punto, gira tutto intorno ai soldi, ogni stramaledetta decisione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Svegliati, i numeri si sono impennati appena ha detto che visto che siamo zona gialla nessuno ha diritto a un euro di aiuti economici dallo stato. Anche oggi ha ribadito che secondo i parametri il Veneto è zona gialla piena perché ci sono volendo 4000 posti. Solo e sempre questione di soldi, punto, gira tutto intorno ai soldi, ogni stramaledetta decisione.



Quindi i morti se li inventano? Non ho capito..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ahahah! Ma è impazzito!!



No è lucidissimo, c'è una faida all'interno della Lega e sta strizzando l'occhio ai rigoristi di governo.

Sono appena arrivati anche i complimenti di Boccia a Zaia, mentre Travaglio (voce 5S) oggi lo affossa con articolo diffamatorio.

Sono tutti giochi ed equilibri di potere sulla nostra pelle.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Dicembre 2020)

Situazione agghiacciante.


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Spero tu abbia capito male! Dovrei costringere a muoversi due persone di quasi 90 anni?



La mia era una provocazione, ma da quello che scrivono sembra così. Anzi in realtà non potrebbero neanche loro...Il permesso è per andare a trovare persone anziane, non per far venire le persone anziane da te...Quindi se siete in tre non puoi andare dai nonni. O meglio possono 2 e uno va dopo da solo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La mia era una provocazione, ma da quello che scrivono sembra così. Anzi in realtà non potrebbero neanche loro...Il permesso è per andare a trovare persone anziane, non per far venire le persone anziane da te...Quindi se siete in tre non puoi andare dai nonni. O meglio possono 2 e uno va dopo da solo



Ripeto, agghiacciante.


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ripeto, agghiacciante.



Certo, l'unica speranza è che non è ancora ufficiale e che alla fine non sia proprio così.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo, l'unica speranza è che non è ancora ufficiale e che alla fine non sia proprio così.



Semplicemente in quel caso si andrebbe con mezzi separati.


----------



## Kayl (17 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi i morti se li inventano? Non ho capito..



Sto dicendo che far passare i morti di qualsiasi altra cosa con morti di COVID è facilissimo, e lo fanno tranquillamente. Mio fratello ha un amico patologo, sai quanti non ha neanche controllato perché gli dicevano “non serve, colpa del COVID?”
Tra l’altro tutti morti sopra gli 80 anni, tutti morti di COVID, nessun anziano muore di altro qui.


----------



## sacchino (17 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi i morti se li inventano? Non ho capito..



Mia esperienza (per fortuna unica): un mio parente terminale viene portato in hospice (ultima dimora da vivo per chiunque), dopo pochi giorni muore e gli fanno il tampone, alla domanda del perchè, mi rispondono che è la prassi per poter permettere di tenere aperta la cassa nella sala del commiato ok e se è positivo chiedo, risposta cassa chiusa e deceduto per covid.
Non si può segnare covid uno in metastasi con neanche più un organo in funzione e chissà quanti in Italia.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Mia esperienza (per fortuna unica): un mio parente terminale viene portato in hospice (ultima dimora da vivo per chiunque), dopo pochi giorni muore e gli fanno il tampone, alla domanda del perchè, mi rispondono che è la prassi per poter permettere di tenere aperta la cassa nella sala del commiato ok e se è positivo chiedo, risposta cassa chiusa e deceduto per covid.
> Non si può segnare covid uno in metastasi con neanche più un organo in funzione e chissà quanti in Italia.


Eh ma ti diranno che senza covid poteva campare anche una settimana in più, perché sai con un cancro terminale ed un danno multiorgano si che è vita, lunga e prospera e il covid lo ha falciato...


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar. I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina. Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conte e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.



Una manica di dementi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Dicembre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Mia esperienza (per fortuna unica): un mio parente terminale viene portato in hospice (ultima dimora da vivo per chiunque), dopo pochi giorni muore e gli fanno il tampone, alla domanda del perchè, mi rispondono che è la prassi per poter permettere di tenere aperta la cassa nella sala del commiato ok e se è positivo chiedo, risposta cassa chiusa e deceduto per covid.
> Non si può segnare covid uno in metastasi con neanche più un organo in funzione e chissà quanti in Italia.



Quanti saranno i casi come questo? Non la maggioranza sicuramente, come del resto si potrebbe benissimo dire: "Chissà quanti sono morti con/per covid e non hanno mai fatto il tampone". 
Riportare questi casi limite onestamente non serve a nulla.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Prossimo dpcm verrà sancito che gli itliani possono solo lavorare e pagare tasse. No divertimento, no vita sociale, no tro m bate se non con peni exfracomunitari in orefizi italici, no libertá, no diritti. Se un italiano finisce soldi viene sopprresso in quanto finita la sua utilità.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quanti saranno i casi come questo? Non la maggioranza sicuramente, come del resto si potrebbe benissimo dire: "Chissà quanti sono morti con/per covid e non hanno mai fatto il tampone".
> Riportare questi casi limite onestamente non serve a nulla.



Non la maggioranza? Ho i miei dubbi, ne sento di ogni, anche se non ho la certezza che siano tutte vere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Prossimo dpcm verrà sancito che gli itliani possono solo lavorare e pagare tasse. No divertimento, no vita sociale, no tro m bate se non con peni exfracomunitari in orefizi italici, no libertá, no diritti. Se un italiano finisce soldi viene sopprresso in quanto finita la sua utilità.



I caca sotto fannulloni pidioti non vedevano l'ora


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Mia esperienza (per fortuna unica): un mio parente terminale viene portato in hospice (ultima dimora da vivo per chiunque), dopo pochi giorni muore e gli fanno il tampone, alla domanda del perchè, mi rispondono che è la prassi per poter permettere di tenere aperta la cassa nella sala del commiato ok e se è positivo chiedo, risposta cassa chiusa e deceduto per covid.
> Non si può segnare covid uno in metastasi con neanche più un organo in funzione e chissà quanti in Italia.



OK, ammesso che vogliamo il primato dei morti per covid evidentemente, resta il fatto che di morti ce ne sono stati eccome..perché le scene con le bare portate via dai militari le abbiamo viste tutti..o pensiamo fosse un complotto pure quello?

Poi mi spiegassero il fine di tutto ciò...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro tutti morti sopra gli 80 anni, tutti morti di COVID, nessun anziano muore di altro qui.



Ma non è strano affatto..intanto punto primo non è vero, perché quest'anno sono morte tre persone che io conosco over 80 e nessuna di loro è morta per covid

Ma poi scusa, un sopra gli 80 è chiaramente a rischio morte se subentrano fattori esterni, è chiaro che se immetti nel sistema un virus che li colpisce fa una strage..il punto è che sono morte proprio più persone, non che sono morte le stesse ma di covid..


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quanti saranno i casi come questo? Non la maggioranza sicuramente, come del resto si potrebbe benissimo dire: "Chissà quanti sono morti con/per covid e non hanno mai fatto il tampone".
> Riportare questi casi limite onestamente non serve a nulla.



Serve serve 
Sti casi sono davvero tanti, inutile nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia...ma ormai deve passare la linea che si muore solo di covid. La razza umana verrà sterminata a quanto pare...


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Serve serve
> Sti casi sono davvero tanti, inutile nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia...ma ormai deve passare la linea che si muore solo di covid. La razza umana verrà sterminata a quanto pare...



Allora apriamo tutto lasciamo perdere ogni precauzione e quando salterà il sistema sanitario ci faremo curare dallo sciamano.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora apriamo tutto lasciamo perdere ogni precauzione e quando salterà il sistema sanitario ci faremo curare dallo sciamano.



Lo stesso potrei dirti, si dai falliamo. Poi sarà facile è bello curarsi per vivere nel nulla.
Poi io non sono più disponibile a fare calpestare i miei diritti fondamentali. Anche basta adesso, si sta andando troppo oltre.
Il governo sta sbagliando tutto da mesi, non fa nulla di concreto. Non possiamo pagare noi così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo stesso potrei dirti, si dai falliamo. Poi sarà facile è bello curarsi per vivere nel nulla.
> Poi io non sono più disponibile a fare calpestare i miei diritti fondamentali. Anche basta adesso, si sta andando troppo oltre.
> Il governo sta sbagliando tutto da mesi, non fa nulla di concreto. Non possiamo pagare noi così.



La crisi economica è una conseguenza della pandemia, non si scappa da questo dato che non è possibile fare finta di nulla, piaccia o no è così.
Il governo andrebbe criticato per altre cose ben più serie di questa o quella restrizione.

Io stesso ci ho praticamente rimesso l'attività lavorativa che è semi-chiusa da marzo sostanzialmente, non posso fare altro che sperare finisca presto, non posso fare finta di nulla, non è pensabile.

Il governo è colpevole prima di tutto di non essere riuscito a rinforzare il sistema sanitario per la seconda ondata ed in secondo luogo non è in grado di sostenere economicamente i cittadini in difficoltà economica a causa della Pandemia.

La cosa più triste è vedere che si preferisce il denaro alla vita, tutti hanno il diritto ad essere curati, è un principio fondamentale della civiltà. Altrimenti se per la maggioranza è più importante il soldo che si passi alla sanità totalmente privata e chi può si cura, così si risparmierebbero miliardi no? Andrebbe bene? Probabilmente per alcuni si.

Tutto il mondo è alle prese col virus e chi più chi meno è dovuto ricorrere a delle restrizioni, fine della storia

Ah, criticare le misure per le feste è folle dato che sarebbe il colpo di grazia finale, esporre la fascia più fragile della popolazione per fare svolgere le feste in libertà sarebbe criminale e siccome la maggioranza delle persone NON è responsabile è naturale che si debba ricorrere a un qualche tipo di limitazione.


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2020)

*il soldatino Piero Angela dice sì a solitudine e tablet*

"Con figli e nipoti… ma a distanza.
Ci porteranno delle cose da mangiare, ma poi ognuno a casa sua. 
Io e mia moglie ceneremo da soli con sul tavolo un tablet e il resto della famiglia collegata via Skype"


chissà come glieli porteranno,con le tute da astronauti di Super Quark o caleranno una cesta dal balcone come vedevo fare quando ero bambino.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La crisi economica è una conseguenza della pandemia, non si scappa da questo dato che non è possibile fare finta di nulla, piaccia o no è così.
> Il governo andrebbe criticato per altre cose ben più serie di questa o quella restrizione.
> 
> Io stesso ci ho praticamente rimesso l'attività lavorativa che è semi-chiusa da marzo sostanzialmente, non posso fare altro che sperare finisca presto, non posso fare finta di nulla, non è pensabile.
> ...



Non si vive se si fallisce. 5 milioni di poveri già previsti
La salute è importante ma la vita non può finire per un virus del genere.
Le misure per le feste sono semplicemente ridicole e mai limiti dell’attentato alla costituzione. Posso capire le restrizioni, non posso tollerare la follia e la malafede. Su questo punto di vista non andremo mai d’accordo.

Chi nega il diritto alle cure? Ma non si può nemmeno continuare così perché non parliamo di qualcosa che cancellerà l’umanità. È triste da dire e da pensare lo capisco ma non si può ridurre in ginocchio così la popolazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non si vive se si fallisce. 5 milioni di poveri già previsti
> La salute è importante ma la vita non può finire per un virus del genere.
> Le misure per le feste sono semplicemente ridicole e mai limiti dell’attentato alla costituzione. Posso capire le restrizioni, non posso tollerare la follia e la malafede. Su questo punto di vista non andremo mai d’accordo.
> 
> Chi nega il diritto alle cure? Ma non si può nemmeno continuare così perché non parliamo di qualcosa che cancellerà l’umanità. È triste da dire e da pensare lo capisco ma non si può ridurre in ginocchio così la popolazione



Tu sei disposto a delle perdite pur di mantenere in piedi l'economia (e comunque non funzionerebbe, la pandemia genererà comunque una crisi finanziaria), io no, semplicemente questo.
Dobbiamo sconfiggere la Pandemia per fare ripartire seriamente l'economia, altrimenti non è possibile purtroppo.

Le cure sarebbero negate se non ci fosse più posto negli ospedali e/o personale sufficiente a seguire i pazienti. Non solo per il virus che a catena si tira dietro tutte le altre persone bisognose di assistenza medica dato che il SSN non regge.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tu sei disposto a delle perdite pur di mantenere in piedi l'economia (e comunque non funzionerebbe, la pandemia genererà comunque una crisi finanziaria), io no, semplicemente questo.
> Dobbiamo sconfiggere la Pandemia per fare ripartire seriamente l'economia, altrimenti non è possibile purtroppo.
> 
> Le cure sarebbero negate se non ci fosse più posto negli ospedali e/o personale sufficiente a seguire i pazienti. Non solo per il virus che a catena si tira dietro tutte le altre persone bisognose di assistenza medica dato che il SSN non regge.



Dipende da come la si vede questa pandemia...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tu sei disposto a delle perdite pur di mantenere in piedi l'economia (e comunque non funzionerebbe, la pandemia genererà comunque una crisi finanziaria), io no, semplicemente questo.
> Dobbiamo sconfiggere la Pandemia per fare ripartire seriamente l'economia, altrimenti non è possibile purtroppo.
> 
> Le cure sarebbero negate se non ci fosse più posto negli ospedali e/o personale sufficiente a seguire i pazienti. Non solo per il virus che a catena si tira dietro tutte le altre persone bisognose di assistenza medica dato che il SSN non regge.



Uno Stato, un qualunque Stato, mai dovrebbe mettere economia davanti alla salute.

Nessuno morirà di fame, tutti ( non senza fatica) torneremo a prima.

Dalla morte non si torna.

Non si riesce a comprendere che uno Stato che sceglie i soldi a te, è orripilante. 
Non ci rendiamo nemmeno conto di cosa significhi.

E' la fine dell' umanità. Di una tristezza inaudita si debba scegliere in un mondo che chiamiamo "avanzato"

Detto questo, nel 2020, è altrettanto tristissimo che si debbano lasciar fallire eventualmente attività o ridurre in povertà qualcuno.

Come avevo scritto già tempo fa, non si doveva assolutamente aiutare chi ha tanti soldi sul conto corrente ( non ditemi che in Italia non c'è pieno di gente che di soldi ne ha tanti) , ma andava aiutato al 100% chi davvero non ce la fa.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo di nuovo punto e daccapo.

O si lavora liberi e si muore il giorno dopo per Covidde, oppure si vive da carcerati sani (ma non di mente) e si muore di fame per povertà.

Mai l'equilibrio. Mai. Sempre ideologie estremiste.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il soldatino Piero Angela dice sì a solitudine e tablet*
> 
> "Con figli e nipoti… ma a distanza.
> Ci porteranno delle cose da mangiare, ma poi ognuno a casa sua.
> ...



Altro fenomeno questo qui. Un altro mega monopolizzatore, insieme al figlio.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il soldatino Piero Angela dice sì a solitudine e tablet*
> 
> "Con figli e nipoti… ma a distanza.
> Ci porteranno delle cose da mangiare, ma poi ognuno a casa sua.
> ...



vabbè ha 170 anni , vuole arrivare ai 200


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Uno Stato, un qualunque Stato, mai dovrebbe mettere economia davanti alla salute.
> 
> Nessuno morirà di fame, tutti ( non senza fatica) torneremo a prima.
> 
> ...



Diglielo ai 5 milioni di poveri che ci sono...
Come fai a dire che torneremo alla vita di prima? 
Non si può far morire la gente, vero ma manco la puoi fare fallire e soprattutto neanche puoi togliere ogni diritto. Non parliamo della peste bubbonica Santo Dio.
Uno stato che fa fallire la gente è parimenti orripilante


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vabbè ha 170 anni , vuole arrivare ai 200



Eh ma vuoi mettere? È così giovane, sarebbe tragico andasse via così precocemente...
Scusate il Black humor ma sono al limite...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Diglielo ai 5 milioni di poveri che ci sono...
> Come fai a dire che torneremo alla vita di prima?
> Non si può far morire la gente, vero ma manco la puoi fare fallire e soprattutto neanche puoi togliere ogni diritto. Non parliamo della peste bubbonica Santo Dio.
> *Uno stato che fa fallire la gente è parimenti orripilante*



L' ho scritto.

Non bisognava aiutare chi non necessitava di aiuto.

Sul discorso diritti, è vero ce li hanno tolti.

Ma pretendere di contenere una pandemia avendo la libertà di avere tutti i contatti che vogliamo è volere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.

Pagano quelli responsabili per colpa di quelli che non saprebbero minimamente gestirsi ( sono davvero tanti)


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ho scritto.
> 
> Non bisognava aiutare chi non necessitava di aiuto.
> 
> ...



Non andavano fatte certe e andavano fatte altre cose. Siamo in mano a dilettanti e arrivati a questo punto è inutile negarlo..

Il gioco non vale la candela ormai. Qui non si parla di avere tutti i contatti che si vuole, qui stiamo parlando di roba paradossale, roba da libro di orwell...ma che scherziamo? I droni, lo stato di polizia...ma per cortesia


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non andavano fatte certe e andavano fatte altre cose. Siamo in mano a dilettanti e arrivati a questo punto è inutile negarlo..
> 
> Il gioco non vale la candela ormai. Qui non si parla di avere tutti i contatti che si vuole, qui stiamo parlando di roba paradossale, roba da libro di orwell...ma che scherziamo? I droni, lo stato di polizia...ma per cortesia



Resto sempre scioccato che in tutti questi mesi non si sia provato, tra le varie misure, ad obbligare per un mese chiunque abbia più di 65 anni a non uscire di casa..un tentativo non si poteva fare? Magari si liberavano gli ospedali visto che a quanto pare sono loro quelli che finiscono al 90% ricoverati..


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 17 dicembre, si va verso un lockdown natalizio per otto giorni. Dal 24 al 27 dicembre e dal 31 dicembre al 3 gennaio. Sarà vietato anche uscire di casa nel proprio Comune, a meno di necessità e con l'autocertificazione. Eventuali deroghe solo per Messe, per incontrare genitori e partner. Chiusi ristoranti, negozi e bar. I pranzi in famiglia si possono allargare al massimo a 2 congiunti stretti, ma con l'obbligo di mascherina. Questo è il compromesso raggiunto tra Conte e i rigoristi Speranza e Franceschini. Ora si attende Italia Viva.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo al 18 dicembre e ancora non sappiamo come organizzarci per Natale... ditemi voi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Dicembre 2020)

Economia/Salute è una falsa dicotomia. 
Il Sistema sanitario universalistico bisogna poterselo permettere. Chi sottovaluta l'aspetto economico evidentemente non ha ben chiaro l'impatto devastante anche di un solo punto in meno di PIL sul finanziamento del SSN.
Vale anche il contrario: se ti fai un mese a casa per covid non lavori giocoforza.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Siamo al 18 dicembre e ancora non sappiamo come organizzarci per Natale... ditemi voi.



Se non erro dovrebbero finalmente dircelo stasera.

Mah, capisco che son decisioni difficili e che pesano, ma oltre al "danno" che già ci creano ce la fanno pure sudare.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La crisi economica è una conseguenza della pandemia, non si scappa da questo dato che non è possibile fare finta di nulla, piaccia o no è così.
> Il governo andrebbe criticato per altre cose ben più serie di questa o quella restrizione.
> 
> Io stesso ci ho praticamente rimesso l'attività lavorativa che è semi-chiusa da marzo sostanzialmente, non posso fare altro che sperare finisca presto, non posso fare finta di nulla, non è pensabile.
> ...



Diciamo che si fanno valutazioni sulla situazione Covid a convenienza. Finchè non ci tocca, l'importante è il lavoro.. Nel momento in cui ci tocca, la priorità è la salute.
Nel frattempo, nessuno risponde al quesito che ogni tanto si pone.. "Quale sarebbe il vantaggio del governo nell'attuare un lockdown senza che ci sia necessità?". Stiamo ancora aspettando una risposta dai luminari.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Economia/Salute è una falsa dicotomia.
> Il Sistema sanitario universalistico bisogna poterselo permettere. Chi sottovaluta l'aspetto economico evidentemente non ben chiaro l'impatto devastante anche di un solo punto in meno di PIL sul finanziamento del SSN.
> Vale anche il cotnrario: se ti fai un mese a casa per covid non lavori giocoforza.



E nessuno calcola il rapporto peso sul / PIL dei deceduti.

Meno pensioni, ma meno consumi alimentari, farmaceutici, aiutini a figli e nipoti con la pensione, indotto delle case di riposo ecc ecc

Come tutto fa brodo, tutto fa PIL.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non erro dovrebbero finalmente dircelo stasera.
> 
> Mah, capisco che son decisioni difficili e che pesano, ma oltre al "danno" che già ci creano ce la fanno pure sudare.



Questa confusione non fa altro che generare sfiducia aggiuntiva in chi ci governa, dando proprio l'impressione che ogni decisione sia raffazzonata e caotica.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Resto sempre scioccato che in tutti questi mesi non si sia provato, tra le varie misure, ad obbligare per un mese chiunque abbia più di 65 anni a non uscire di casa..un tentativo non si poteva fare? Magari si liberavano gli ospedali visto che a quanto pare sono loro quelli che finiscono al 90% ricoverati..



Eh...a chi lo dici..
Questa era una delle prime cose da fare, invece devo vedere anziani in giro ovunque con la mascherina sotto al naso, belli tranquilli e noi dobbiamo pagare per tutti. Questo non lo posso accettare


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Resto sempre scioccato che in tutti questi mesi non si sia provato, tra le varie misure, ad obbligare per un mese chiunque abbia più di 65 anni a non uscire di casa..un tentativo non si poteva fare? Magari si liberavano gli ospedali visto che a quanto pare sono loro quelli che finiscono al 90% ricoverati..



Ero stato tra i primi a proporlo, con annesse critiche perchè non si poteva, tanti di quell' età ancora lavorano.

Ma poi riflettendoci, ho capito che ne io ne chi usava quella motivazione avevamo ragione.

La verità, è che la maggior parte dei contagi per le fasce fragili avviene in casa.

E qui torniamo alla responsabilità personale, tutti crediamo di non avere nulla, eppure a tutti questi vecchi, visto che è statisticamente appurato che si ammalano in casa, qualcuno il virus l' ha portato.

Vivo in quello che è attualmente il più grande focolaio della provincia di Bergamo.

Sai come è esattamente nato ( ricostruito proprio oggi) ?

Figlia che vive lontano > va dalla madre ( moglie dell' ex capo di mio padre) > la madre va a fare ravioli per beneficienza con altre vecchie e annesso mega funerale con canti in quei giorni > "mega" focolaio

Alla fine 50 contagiati ufficiali con tampone ( su popolazione di 2000), una decina di ricoveri e 4 terapie intensive.

Per fortuna pare nessuno morirà. Anche perchè conosco tutti più o meno.


----------



## Manue (18 Dicembre 2020)

Te pensa coloro che hanno prenotato i pranzi, coloro che hanno prenotato pietanze da asporto, coloro che hanno organizzato il pranzo di Natale convinti che si potesse svolgere in famiglia... 

ma non si poteva decidere prima? 
a 7 giorni dal Natale??

che amarezza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Dicembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Te pensa coloro che hanno prenotato i pranzi, coloro che hanno prenotato pietanze da asporto, coloro che hanno organizzato il pranzo di Natale convinti che si potesse svolgere in famiglia...
> 
> ma non si poteva decidere prima?
> a 7 giorni dal Natale??
> ...



Vero, ad oggi ancora non si sa di che morte dobbiamo morire. Che dilettanti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ero stato tra i primi a proporlo, con annesse critiche perchè non si poteva, tanti di quell' età ancora lavorano.
> 
> Ma poi riflettendoci, ho capito che ne io ne chi usava quella motivazione avevamo ragione.
> 
> ...



Certamente non avremmo risolto ogni problema eh..però almeno si evitavano alcuni decessi..esempio mio: bar "dei vecchi" di paese..ovviamente zero rispetto di alcuna norma..uno (contagiato dal figlio) va al bar e contagia tutti gli altri

come vedi sia nel mio caso, che nel tuo, il focolaio è dilagato tra un assembramento di vecchi..altrimenti sarebbe rimasto un caso unico


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certamente non avremmo risolto ogni problema eh..però almeno si evitavano alcuni decessi..esempio mio: bar "dei vecchi" di paese..ovviamente zero rispetto di alcuna norma..uno (contagiato dal figlio) va al bar e contagia tutti gli altri
> 
> come vedi sia nel mio caso, che nel tuo, il focolaio è dilagato tra un assembramento di vecchi..altrimenti sarebbe rimasto un caso unico


Purtroppo sono i primi a fare i farsi i fatti propri, totalmente incuranti del possibile rischio (che per loro c’è )
Sai molti che hanno detto? Tanto prima o poi devo morire no?
Ah si? E allora frega zero a me meno di loro visto che è così


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Dicembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Te pensa coloro che hanno prenotato i pranzi, coloro che hanno prenotato pietanze da asporto, coloro che hanno organizzato il pranzo di Natale convinti che si potesse svolgere in famiglia...
> 
> ma non si poteva decidere prima?
> a 7 giorni dal Natale??
> ...



Totalmente d'accordo, questa cosa di essere ancora all'oscuro di cosa ne sarà di noi mi fa uscire di testa.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Ma figuratevi se vanno a colpire i vecchi. E poi chi glieli porta i voti al partito?

Anche quell'idiota lobotomizzato ideologico che ho in famiglia, sapete di cosa si lamenta? Dell'interrogazione parlamentare del CDX per la liberazione dei pescatori. Quelli sono fascistih, capito.

Che ci stanno distruggendo confinandoci in casa sorvegliati dai droni, quello no, è da applaudire.

In questo paese finche non radiamo al suolo quel cancro di sistema ideologico che ci ritroviamo adesso a gestire tutto il paese, e che ha reclutato per decenni e decenni nullafacenti, parassiti e delinquenti, sarà sempre peggio.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ero stato tra i primi a proporlo, con annesse critiche perchè non si poteva, tanti di quell' età ancora lavorano.
> 
> Ma poi riflettendoci, ho capito che ne io ne chi usava quella motivazione avevamo ragione.
> 
> ...



Io con la chiusura in casa delle fasce di popolazione più deboli sarei stato d'accordissimo, per esempio. O comunque vietare visite per tot tempo o anche solo almeno creare percorsi privilegiati per loro nei luoghi che frequentano (supermercati, poste...). Ma il tenerli separati per un po' dalla "normalità", anche in modo duro, poteva essere un'ottima soluzione. I problemi secondo me sono due:
1. in Italia la categoria over65 non si può toccare perché molti si sentono, e a volte sono davvero, ancora giovani e gagliardi e odiano l'idea di essere considerati vecchi, fragili e improduttivi. La Venier indignata la domenica pomeriggio l'abbiamo sentita tutti, i vecchi VIP di starsene in casa mentre gli altri vivono non vogliono sentir parlare. Sarebbero i primi a dire "se chiudete noi, chiudete tutti".
2. impedire visite ai parenti proprio a Natale è una misura odiosa oltre ogni limite. Questo blocco poteva essere fatto a ottobre-novembre-inizio dicembre, 75 giorni off limits per le visite ai pensionati, dopodichè permettere incontri "morigerati" a Natale per la sanità mentale e emotiva di tutti.
E invece...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono i primi a fare i farsi i fatti propri, totalmente incuranti del possibile rischio (che per loro c’è )
> Sai molti che hanno detto? Tanto prima o poi devo morire no?
> Ah si? E allora frega zero a me meno di loro visto che è così



Si si robe da matti..anche da me il padre del titolare è un pensionato e sta tutto il giorno in azienda a non fare un ca''o..ma tanto a lui frega nulla..e taci che a forza di farlo presente ha iniziato ad indossare la mascherina come si deve, prima era sempre col naso di fuori perché gli si appannavano gli occhiali..


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si robe da matti..anche da me il padre del titolare è un pensionato e sta tutto il giorno in azienda a non fare un ca''o..ma tanto a lui frega nulla..e taci che a forza di farlo presente ha iniziato ad indossare la mascherina come si deve, prima era sempre col naso di fuori perché gli si appannavano gli occhiali..



Vedi? Ma di che stiamo a parlare dai..tutto sto casino per i vecchi e poi sono i primi (gli unici che rischiano davvero insieme ai pluripatologici) a fare come se nulla fosse. Poi però vogliono essere curati e noi dobbiamo subire tutto sto schifo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Dicembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Le messe, dove si ammucchiano i vecchi, lacategoria da proteggere per cui tutto vien chiuso. Ora i benpensanti vengano a dire che é corretti così.



Che esplodano le Chiese con all'interno tutta sta gente. Chissene.
Tanto 3/4 di quelle persone sono: Omofobe, razziste, bigotte, ipocrite, che all'apparenza predicano bene, ma razzolano decisamente male. Che esploda anche il Vaticano va.


----------

